# Used 28Lx26 tire



## 380LGR (Dec 7, 2010)

looking for used 28Lx26 tire. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 7, 2010)

380LGR said:


> looking for used 28Lx26 tire. Any help appreciated.



Here is a place that might have a used one:

http://www.skiddertires.com/


----------



## Cletuspsc (Dec 9, 2010)

I got one for ya. . . .its bald down to the cords and has a 6inch gash in the side wall. . .. .its yours for 300 cans of Genesee.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 9, 2010)

I was talking with a logger, actually a sawmill owner that has a logging crew, that has been using the combine rice tires in 28L and 23L for only about $200 and he has only cut one in the last 6 years of steady logging. They have huge tread.

Just an idea, that has been working for at least on full time crew.

Sam


----------

